# UP Duck Hunting



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Im currently going to NMU and looking for any info on where to start my search for ducks around the Marquette area. Anyone have a few spots in mind to begin looking for a spot to hunt come fall. I grew up near Fish Point, so i know whatever i find up here isnt going to even come close, but i cant let duck season pass by without getting on the water.
Thanks for any advice


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

go over to ST martins bay or munnuscong bay, you mite feel right at home.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, we will def be checking that out when the time comes. Any information on any smaller lakes/beaver ponds accessable to hunting near or fairly close to the marquette/marquette county areas??


----------



## duckman_1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I hunt Autrain lake everyyear and there are lots of little holes all around the area. Also, the forrest lake basin is another decent spot depending on the pressure, and both of these spots are around 35 or 40 miles from Marquette. Check with Northwoods Resort on Autrain. That is were we stay and she has 2 floating blinds she rents along with 2 or 3 boat blinds. She is usually booked up on the weekends but usually you can get a day or 2 during the week.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks again....is that forest lake basin your talking about the one just south of Autrain? And what kind of hunting is offered at each spot? Is a larger boat necessary, small boat, or is there even land hunting that can be done?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

May want to start poking around now, most of the potholes and beaver ponds have regular blinds the locals hunt from.

We did quite well when I was at NMU (once we figured out if people were hunting the spots already or not).

I was there from 95-99. Several friends still hunt some of the spots so I can't help with giving up locations much.

Waders, a jon boat, small outboard, and a couple dozen dekes will get you far. (worked for us )

Gas the truck up and go exploring.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

pm brownshirt i think he's from up around some good spots


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

No one likes giving up their honey holes...just looking for an area to start looking around. haha We have a couple little boats, just havnt found a good spot to make use of them yet.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

thedude said:


> pm brownshirt i think he's from up around some good spots


Actually, I would advise AGAINST contacting brownshirt. I PMed him regarding some decoy spreads and found him to be short tempered and downright rude. Last I heard he was starting trouble on the "other" forum...


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah. he's kind of a jerk. i hear he sleeps under bridges waiting for under aged boys.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Any other suggestions on where i might start looking for some promising duck holes?? I have a good start...thanks guys!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

nmutroy said:


> Any other suggestions on where i might start looking for some promising duck holes?? I have a good start...thanks guys!



I am not trying to be a jerk so please don't take this the wrong way. I think you got a lot more information they most people would have. I don't hunt over that way so I cant help you but I would get some good maps of the area talk to locals that don't duck hunt and gas up the truck and go looking. Lots of land up here you should be able to find some spots. I just got another spot to try today from talking to a customer of mine that grew up in the area. People are willing to share info still in the UP just ask around.


----------



## forknif61 (Jul 30, 2007)

duck hunting is more diffucult up there than it is at fish point. I work for my ducks every year, after i park the truck my buddy and I walk over 2 miles one way to our favorite duck spot. just go explore and dont be afraid to get lost while doing it, you may come across a good spot.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

forknif61 said:


> duck hunting is more diffucult up there than it is at fish point. I work for my ducks every year, after i park the truck my buddy and I walk over 2 miles one way to our favorite duck spot. just go explore and dont be afraid to get lost while doing it, you may come across a good spot.



It depends where you go and if you do your scouting. I can't imagine hunting near Marquette is much different than hunting in Houghton. Our first 2 years up there we had some difficulty finding ducks, but last year we did really really well.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Sturgeon River Sloughs - Arnheim area.


----------



## forknif61 (Jul 30, 2007)

all i am sayin is that if u find ur ducks, u can go out and get ur limit every night, or close to it. But it is not as easy as harsens island or fish point, where u boat out there and toss ur decoys out, and hide in the corn and just wait for them to come divin in.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Water_Hazard said:


> Sturgeon River Sloughs - Arnheim area.



The sloughs suck compared to the bay. We have shot a few ducks out of there, but unless it's a real choppy day and the birds are seeking shelter, there are a lot more birds on the open big water.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, it does suck for some people. limits every opener that I have hunted there. After the opener, there is not many birds. You can do good jumpshooting some of the different sections, and the little ponds. Don't bother wearing waders if you jumpshoot the far back marsh. The water is about a foot deep, then there is about 1 foot of sod and then 3 feet of water underneath that, and you never know where you will fall through. However, the back marsh is the best jumpshooting with a wetsuit on.


----------

